# Exam Weekend



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2008)

FYI, we will turn off the board Friday morning through around Tuesday to keep someone from invalidating their test results and discussing anything about the exam.

Good luck to those of you taking the exam(s)


----------



## csb (Oct 20, 2008)

Man...where am I supposed to drunk post Friday night?

(just kidding)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 20, 2008)

^No you aren't.


----------



## csb (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm gonna drink my face off!


----------



## BPCW (Oct 20, 2008)

Friday at about 6pm I plan on either:

a- Having celebration beers because I felt good about the exam OR

b- Pity beers because I think I failed it.

Either way, Friday night can't get here fast enough.


----------



## csb (Oct 20, 2008)

:beerchug:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 20, 2008)

csb said:


> I'm gonna drink my face off!


I thought so.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 20, 2008)

BPCW said:


> Friday at about 6pm I plan on either:
> a- Having celebration beers because I felt good about the exam OR
> 
> b- Pity beers because I think I failed it.
> ...


Don't try and justify it. Just shut up and drink. :beerchug:


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Don't try and justify it. Just shut up and drink. :beerchug:


I'll drink to that!


----------



## Dleg (Oct 20, 2008)

You know, this is the #1 reason to make sure you drink water during the exam. I didn't, because I didn't want to have to go to the bathroom, and I ended up with a dehydration headache, which ruined my ability to enjoy the post-exam drinking. Which I did anyway, but with a headache....


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2008)

Dleg said:


> You know, this is the #1 reason to make sure you drink water during the exam. I didn't, because I didn't want to have to go to the bathroom, and I ended up with a dehydration headache, which ruined my ability to enjoy the post-exam drinking. Which I did anyway, but with a headache....


well...you can't have anything like that ruining your post exam drinking. My problem last time was the fact that I was about to fall asleep.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 20, 2008)

My exam isn't till Sat (FE), but after several months of studying, i think i'm gonna blow it off for a costume keggar party - c'mon, halloween parties are once a year


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 20, 2008)

Good luck to all the Oct '08 test takers!


----------



## csb (Oct 21, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> My exam isn't till Sat (FE), but after several months of studying, i think i'm gonna blow it off for a costume keggar party - c'mon, halloween parties are once a year


Ooh, the second time I took the FE and passed I also walked out of the test directly to a keg set up right outside the engineering college and then went to a costume party later that night. I totally recommended a costume party in order to pass.


----------



## Melanie11 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dleg said:


> You know, this is the #1 reason to make sure you drink water during the exam. I didn't, because I didn't want to have to go to the bathroom, and I ended up with a dehydration headache, which ruined my ability to enjoy the post-exam drinking. Which I did anyway, but with a headache....


I did the same thing as you. I had a headache before I even started drinking after the exam!


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 21, 2008)

Here I was after the exam


----------



## csb (Oct 21, 2008)

I used to sing that song all the time in college! S-M-R-T!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 22, 2008)

csb said:


> Ooh, the second time I took the FE and passed I also walked out of the test directly to a keg set up right outside the engineering college and then went to a costume party later that night. I totally recommended a costume party in order to pass.


I say show up to take the exam in your costume, so that you can go STRAIGHT to the party. May I recommend a Grim Reaper costume?


----------



## csb (Oct 23, 2008)

^ no hoods allowed


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 23, 2008)

The scythe would be prohibited too...no fun without the scythe


----------



## csb (Oct 23, 2008)

how much longer do we have?


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 23, 2008)

the time grows short for you PE takers. . . Good Luck!

Speaking of scythe's, i saw a kid on a skateboard today, rolling along, holding a prop/toy scythe, kinda swinging it around like a hockey stick. . .

there's probably a story there. . . i hope its not an omen or something :asthanos: , like something out of Dogma. . .


----------

